# What are some of the most “evocative” or subtle, poignant orchestral pieces?



## LudwigKaramazov (Mar 30, 2014)

I find many of Ravel's works (along with his orchestration of Mussorgsky's "Promenade(s)" and "The Old Castle"), Beethoven's second movement of his 7th symphony, the fourth movement of Mahler's 5th symphony, Debussy's "Nuages" from his Nocturnes, as well as "La Mer", Grieg's Peer Gynt Suite, Sibelius's "Tapiola", and Strauss's Four Last Songs to carry the sort of nuance of mood and heights of expression I'm interested in discovering more of in full orchestral music, but I feel like I haven't found as much of the sort of music as I've been looking for. What are some great pieces of music using an orchestral (or even smaller, instrumental) sound that are personally powerful in their ability to capture complex emotions?


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

When it comes to subtle and evocative, I have three words for you: Debussy, Debussy, Debussy. 

But I see you already mention his work. Also worth discovering is some of the works of Vaughan Williams. Perhaps also Delius? I don't know his work well but apparently it is very evocative. Or Albert Ketelby, if you like a lighter touch.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Numerous examples from paths less trod, for instance, Roussel, Chausson, Turina, Ginastera, Gerhard, Honegger, Martin. :tiphat:


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

The works you list are so varied that it's hard to see the common quality you may be seeking, but the words "evocative," "poignant," and "complex emotions" all apply in spades to Rachmaninov's "Isle of the Dead," my candidate for the most powerful tone poem ever written.


----------



## JakeBloch (Mar 27, 2014)

The "Andante Moderato" movement of Mahler's Sixth Symphony .. for suffering, pathos, raw pain. 

Brahm's Horn Trio, Op40 "adagio mesto" for loss (his mom had recently died)

Bloch Violin Sonata #2, it is one movement, but a theme in the middle and then heard a few times later is very similar to what you get from Schindler's List - this was written in the 20's. Very, very intense and passionate


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

Vaughan Williams' Tallis fantasia, Tippett's Corelli fantasia concertante, Britten's Serenade, the slow movement of Prokofiev's Fifth Symphony, parts of the Symphonie Fantastique, prelude to Tristan und Isolde, last movement of Das Lied Von de Erde . . .


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Schoenberg's Transfigured Night (the sextet version) sometimes evokes strange but semi-familiar emotional convolutions. My first hearing involved the accompanying story, which I managed to relate to my own experience. Those associations have pretty much dissipated, lost in the ether, but that mind-expanding semi-familiarity is still there.

[Geezers need to be cautious about 'mind expansion'. As the year-count goes up, the flexibility goes down; that applies to the mind as well as the body. If your mind gets thrown out of joint, getting it put back in could be a problem.]


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I would go with Debussy's L'isle joyeuse for solo piano, a kaleidoscope of color.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

hpowders said:


> I would go with Debussy's L'isle joyeuse for solo piano, a kaleidoscope of color.


Perhaps my favourite bit of Debussy is "Reflections on the water," which is one of the most magical things ever written. This performance strikes me as particularly magnificent:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Another good one. Practically any of the Book One or Book Two preludes would fill the bill. 

Except now I notice the OP is requesting orchestral pieces only!

So, therefore I would go with Respighi's The Pines of Rome and Fountains of Rome.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

hpowders said:


> Another good one. Practically any of the Book One or Book Two preludes would fill the bill.
> 
> Except now I notice the OP is requesting orchestral pieces only!


Yes, but as always happens here, the thread quickly runs away from the OP. Besides, the OP SHOULD listen to more of the stuff we recommend. 



> So, therefore I would go with Respighi's The Pines of Rome and Fountains of Rome.


Incidentally, Mario Castelnuovo-Tedesco, known more for his work for guitar, composed some marvelously atmospheric piano pieces, somewhat in the manner of Debussy. Alas, not much of it available online, but I did find this bit on the Tube:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Debussy's Iberia is quite atmospheric.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Great suggestions. There is little for me to add, but I'll go with more Debussy and some other stuff.

Debussy: Nocturnes, for female chorus & orchestra, L. 91 
Respighi: Impressioni brasiliane, P. 153

and this little known wonder:

Leo Weiner: Romance for cello, harp, and string orchestra, Op. 29


----------



## LudwigKaramazov (Mar 30, 2014)

Lots of great suggestions. I will definitely have to check some of these out. I'm a huge fan of Debussy, as it seems many people here are, and really enjoy Respighi's Fountains of Rome. The reason I mostly asked about orchestral is because I find a lot of piano pieces have the ability to evoke deeper things more frequently. Orchestral stuff can be really hit or miss depending on one's tastes. Some of it can feel a bit "overblown" at times, which is why I'm looking for the stuff that is more controlled and I guess "colorful".


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Just occurred to me: Joseph Canteloube's wondrously atmospheric set of folk song adaptations, Chants d'Auvergne:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chants_d'Auvergne

Plenty of recordings on YouTube. It's marvelous stuff.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

brianvds said:


> Just occurred to me: Joseph Canteloube's wondrously atmospheric set of folk song adaptations, Chants d'Auvergne:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chants_d'Auvergne
> 
> Plenty of recordings on YouTube. It's marvelous stuff.


Davrath! Really, really good performances that she put in some _serious_ work on sound like a 'local' singing them.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Personally, I am of the belief that it is the listener who brings an emotional interpretation to a work of music. By this standard, almost any work of music can trigger an emotional response. What you find rousing and dramatic, I may find pretentious and bombastic; what I find profoundly moving, you may find saccharine-laden treacle.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Ives/Brant Concord Symphony.

An orchestration of Ive's great Concord Piano Sonata.

Hauntingly evocative from first note to last.

Michael Tilson Thomas and the SF Symphony score a bullseye with this one!


----------



## AH music (Mar 25, 2014)

There is another "La Mer" I find very evocative - the one by Glazunov.


----------



## BaronScarpia (Apr 2, 2014)

Recently, I've fallen in love with Sibelius. The Swan of Tuonela, Karelia Suite, Finlandia, Valse triste, Violin Concerto; these are all vivid, expressive works which I like very much.


----------

